# Best Atv...



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Now that I am a whitehead again, I have blowers and one 94 Polaris 400 with a plow...

I am wondering if and when I get a different or another USED unit, what is the best for the buck, and what brand...** Is it Honda, Polaris, Arctic Cat, Suzy, WHAT...*


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

You just started a pi$$ing contest but I like polaris. I have a 1996 and 2003 Sportsman 500's and I love them. The top end speed is not there but the low down torque, indpendant suspension, and on demand 4x4 are great. There is power to all 4 wheels unlike most that use a diff lock.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I like arctic cat


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

Yamaha Grizzley 660. Mine is a beast


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like Arctic Cat and Honda. Stay away from Yamaha I have had bad luck with them.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry boys watch your feet [im peeing] ,honda,is the best but ive had many, but you will pay for it and then youl play and play and play imo.low maintenance.


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Honda.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I've gotta go with Honda. Gear driven tranny with no belt issues and tons of low end grunt. They aren't the fastest or the most comfortable rigs out there but they will go forever with regular maint...


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

This is like asking a group of guys to describe the perfect woman, no two responses will be the same.

All you can do is figure out what tasks you want this woman, opps I mean ATV to accomplish. Then list the features necessary to accomplish those tasks and start your selection process. Of course, used means she could be wore out or hardly even used. Its a shake of the dice.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Reb...
Sounds like you are a republican... 

You side stepped the question totally... *


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

These ATVs are in quality order from best to worst JMO.
1. Arctic Cat
2. Honda
3. Suzuki
4. Polaris
5. Can-Am
6. Kawasaki
7. Yamaha
8. Any other brand


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

remember belts are for holding pants up lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hey my cat is a belt driven tranny because it is an auto. and it works good. I would say arctic cat and honda are the 2 best atv's out right now.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;656440 said:


> hey my cat is a belt driven tranny because it is an auto. and it works good. I would say arctic cat and honda are the 2 best atv's out right now.


Same here. I agree 100%.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like my Kawasaki. But I would love to have an arctic cat


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

mercer, thanks for mentioning Can-Am/Bombardier. I love BRP's stuff, be it Ski Doo, Sea Doo, Can Am, whatever. 

It's build great, good quality, easy to work on, comfortable, and always runs well!

I love mine, and I beat the hell out of it, both in the snow and on the trails.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mercer_me;655541 said:


> I like Arctic Cat and Honda. Stay away from Yamaha I have had bad luck with them.


Because you are a total idiot lol!!!!!!


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Pi$$ing contest, hell yeah!!! I say Arctic Cat but I'm prejudice. I did own a Yamaha Warrior and it was a good bike, my boy owns a Blaster now and it is pretty nice. Both are sport atv's though. I will say this if it says Polaris on it run, run Forest run. LOL.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I like Honda, 

if not Honda go with an ATV that you have good dealer support close by.

or go with what you like best.

what are you looking for?
Power/Comfort/Ease of use?

I'm gonna go piss now since this is a contest will be back with how I did,

sublime out peeing


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

Subline and all the other pushers of the white drug...

I just want it all, "but", I am a poor guy that is that way not by choice... I am just thinking to get the poop from some that are the heads of...

What do I look out for...

Is two cycle better...

What years are junk or the years to get...

Does it matter if it is a one owner unit...

If you where going to buy a used even a very used unit, what does someone look for, short of carrying a compression tester, or do I do a test...

Is the blue book give a true feel of a unit, or is it just a guideline...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Whitehead;657578 said:


> What do I look out for...


Look at ball joints, shocks, electrical, transmision, motor, and just pretty much every thing. I wouldn't buy a used ATV with a plow on it JMO. Make sure you test drive it. And ask people you know that have the model you are looking at to se if it's a good machine.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mercer nailed it but also look at his home and other toys, if he lives in a shack you might want to keep drivin lol


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Honda for sure, I have an 87 4trax 350 4x4, a 90 4trax 300 2x4, and I bought a 08 420FM this year. The most i've ever spent on the two older units is the cost of tires, other than that they are maintenance free, and tough as nails. great work machines, good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

it seems to me like a good 500+cc Honda 4x4 would be perfect. Hondas are powerful and extremely reliable, any 4x4 is good and for plowing, maybe hondas extra weight is a good thing.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

id go honda. they run forever


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

How long is forever for the Honda, and does that make the price go up to much...

What brand is hard to rebuild, bored, or re-cleive...

Are the answers in the questions or are there more questions because of the answers...

Is it wise to travel 100'z of miles to get a good deal and how far does someone understand the thought that there unit is over priced...

See the questions I asked from the past, and see if all is being legit...


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Forget the brand then and only shop in your price range. If you find a honda in your price range buy it, or polaris or what ever. If you are going to plow with it try to keep it above 300 cc. I have found a lot of good deals on craigslist.com on atvs so keep looking. Used atv's sell fast if they are priced good.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Also consider an option that most do not even know about... look into a Mini Truck as a possible option. Why not sit in a nice heated cab while pushing that snow around?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Badgerland WI;659500 said:


> Also consider an option that most do not even know about... look into a Mini Truck as a possible option. Why not sit in a nice heated cab while pushing that snow around?


We are talking about ATVs not mini trucks. We don't want to here about how great your mini truck JMO. If someone asks a question about a mini truck you can talk about it all day long.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

mercer_me;659948 said:


> We are talking about ATVs not mini trucks. We don't want to here about how great your mini truck JMO. If someone asks a question about a mini truck you can talk about it all day long.


Thanks Dick.. that is your name, right?

alright I'm half kidding


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Zach;660039 said:


> Thanks Dick.. that is your name, right?


I'm not trying to be mean, but if your talking about mini trucks you should talk about them in the "Import Truck" forum JMO.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;657946 said:


> it seems to me like a good 500+cc Honda 4x4 would be perfect. Hondas are powerful and extremely reliable, any 4x4 is good and for plowing, maybe hondas extra weight is a good thing.


really any quads are reliable as long as you take care of them. I know someone who had a suzuki and put the thing thru hell and back and it still was a good runner. I sunk mine. I brought it back to the camp. drained the oil. drained the bowl on the carb till straight gas came out. put some oil in it. started right up like it was nothing. let it run changed the oil and filter. was good to go. o ya and I changed the gear oils and drained the tranny.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;660160 said:


> I sunk mine. I brought it back to the camp. drained the oil. drained the bowl on the carb till straight gas came out. put some oil in it. started right up like it was nothing. let it run changed the oil and filter. was good to go. o ya and I changed the gear oils and drained the tranny.


My friend did the same thing with his 1996 Arctic Cat 454, and it started rite up after we trained all the fluids and put new fluids in. That's the quality you get with an American made machine.ussmileyflag


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

mercer_me;660149 said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but if your talking about mini trucks you should talk about them in the "Import Truck" forum JMO.


fair enough



mercer_me;660177 said:


> My friend did the same thing with his 1996 Arctic Cat 454, and it started rite up after we trained all the fluids and put new fluids in. That's the quality you get with an American made machine.ussmileyflag


I would love to have an american one... just too expensive for a first quad.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya. it never hesitated to start once i had everything drained. once it was running it was spurting out water out of the exhaust and it smoked until the water all burned out. and form then it ran like it did before like new. I love my arctic cat this is my second one my one before this one was a 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 and that thing was like new. this one is good too. I would trust this quad to go anywhere and do anything. honda and cats all the way


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Zack, its more like Dic!!!! ROTFFLMAO


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;660274 said:


> I would love to have an american one... just too expensive for a first quad.


hey I bought my current quad in janaurary with 1039 miles on it. it is a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 auto with high and low ranges. Runs great. body was a little rought. But nothing a couple pop rivots didnt take care of. I paid $1800 for it. it also came with a factory installed 3000lb warn winch. bought it from a guy that someone traded the quad in for work the guy did. and he said he didnt have any desire to ride it since he knows nothing about them. here is a pic of the quad the day I got it not even off the truck yet.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

So American Made is a what...

I bought this 94 Pole 400 2 cy for 825 with a plow not connected as the mount in same condition...

I was told it was a runner a year ago but after getting it home there is issues of rear brake dodad is not pushing on the broken pad thing that does not hit the round metal stop the thing...

I will grab a pic of it in the morn as the unit looks good and seat is slight torn...

I have a line on another but 95 400 4 cycle and he wants 500 for it... At first he was going to trade my 86 van for it but he can't get someone to drive one unit back...

Am I getting scammed or have I in the past...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

do you mean the one in your avatar. thats a 2 smoke and id pass. what happens when you start fouling plugs?

i have a preference for honda it doesnt mean theres nothin else out there.. you really have to look for the best atv with the least amount of money.regardless of brand. you want the best running looking period not oh this has chrome rims oh thats got a pipe. all that isnt worth a pinch of **** **** in the end .

stay away from hack jobs ,missin pieces, if you go to a dealer to get parts, youll be nickeled and dimed to death.

make sure you get 4wd and it in the best shape you can afford.if the plastics are beat thatll tell you a story right there. good luck.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;660318 said:


> hey I bought my current quad in janaurary with 1039 miles on it. it is a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 auto with high and low ranges. Runs great. body was a little rought. But nothing a couple pop rivots didnt take care of. I paid $1800 for it. it also came with a factory installed 3000lb warn winch. bought it from a guy that someone traded the quad in for work the guy did. and he said he didnt have any desire to ride it since he knows nothing about them. here is a pic of the quad the day I got it not even off the truck yet.


WOW if i could have found a deal like that i would have pounced on it in an instant! good deal!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;661511 said:


> WOW if i could have found a deal like that i would have pounced on it in an instant! good deal!


ya I know. I seen it on craigslist and when I seen it I said wow that is a deal. so I sold mine on a saturday and went and picked that up the next day. got the plow for $20 and $40 for extra's for the plow. And plus the extra suff I have done to my quad. like the handguards, and the xtra mud tires. I have before and after pics on my other pc if you would like to see.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Thatd be cool... I gotta post some new pics of my quad. I just got rectangular fog (driving) lights and strobe lights... here is what I can find for now (you can see the new lights on the rack and inbetween the rack and the brushguardis the LED strobe lights, the left on is lit in this picture)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are pics of the atv when I took it off the truck the day I got it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

pic of atv with the hanguards and racks and stuff painted.









pic with mud tires, handguards, and lift









pic with front basket, plow lights, painted springs, mud tires


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Most current as it sits at this second with my plow tires on it, and the plow on.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

what an improvement, its amazing what a diference paint makes! by the way, I love German Shepherds ( I saw yurs in the background of your pics )


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are some pics of the dog. I can put a plow on him probably.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

He's built like a champ. What a great breed


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya he is very very loyal. and smart. when I leave him in the truck to run into a gas station I shut the window almost all the way because he will try to bite someone who walks by. he jumped out at a hess before.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Zach;661617 said:


> Thatd be cool... I gotta post some new pics of my quad. I just got rectangular fog (driving) lights and strobe lights... here is what I can find for now (you can see the new lights on the rack and inbetween the rack and the brushguardis the LED strobe lights, the left on is lit in this picture)


driving lights and strobes look good but i don't know if i would have drilled holes in the rack support. also where did you mount the strobe control box? did you waterproof it because it won't last long if you didn't


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa... 

Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitehead;661728 said:


> I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa...
> 
> Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...


Plenty of people have answered it.....in their opinion.

There is no BEST, dude.....and you need to chill the f out if you'd like any more.......but that once again; is just my opinion.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

-Iron Mike-;661745 said:


> Plenty of people have answered it.....in their opinion.
> 
> There is no BEST, dude.....and you need to chill the f out if you'd like any more.......but that once again; is just my opinion.


then mike I must have the same opinion


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;661727 said:


> driving lights and strobes look good but i don't know if i would have drilled holes in the rack support. also where did you mount the strobe control box? did you waterproof it because it won't last long if you didn't


The strobes mount with adhesives, No holes for me! and yes, I did waterproof the control box. Ill post a picture of where it is mounted.



Whitehead;661728 said:


> I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa...
> 
> Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...


Like IOron Mike said, there is no such thing as the best. You just have to narrow it down to what kind of quad you want (I recomend 500+cc 4x4) then look at what different brands have to offer, plus you have a lot of opinions from people!


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

-Iron Mike-;661745 said:


> Plenty of people have answered it.....in their opinion.
> 
> There is no BEST, dude.....and you need to chill the f out if you'd like any more.......but that once again; is just my opinion.


Lips...
I don't think so... I asked if the unit I posted is a seeming worth the $500...

There are others that have NOT been answered and it is a point of the posting is to get answers...

I was told right from my first posts that no one answers questions and will not give out secrets...

I am finding this to be true of this site is for banging on ones chest and telling all the others that they are the man...


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitehead;655410 said:


> *Now that I am a whitehead again, I have blowers and one 94 Polaris 400 with a plow...
> 
> I am wondering if and when I get a different or another USED unit, what is the best for the buck, and what brand...** Is it Honda, Polaris, Arctic Cat, Suzy, WHAT...*





Whitehead;657578 said:


> Subline and all the other pushers of the white drug...
> 
> I just want it all, "but", I am a poor guy that is that way not by choice... I am just thinking to get the poop from some that are the heads of...
> 
> ...





Whitehead;658773 said:


> How long is forever for the Honda, and does that make the price go up to much...
> 
> What brand is hard to rebuild, bored, or re-cleive...
> 
> ...





Whitehead;660452 said:


> So American Made is a what...
> 
> I bought this 94 Pole 400 2 cy for 825 with a plow not connected as the mount in same condition...
> 
> ...





Whitehead;661728 said:


> I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa...
> 
> Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...





Whitehead;661762 said:


> Lips...
> I don't think so... I asked if the unit I posted is a seeming worth the $500...
> 
> There are others that have NOT been answered and it is a point of the posting is to get answers...
> ...


Alrighty then. Above is a compilation of your posts in this thread.....your thread. Shall I also highlight the answers to all of these that apply, or are you capable of reading through this stuff yourself?

Your question as the thread title states, "best ATV".....I think plenty of people have expressed their choice..........

As for the other stuff....not everyone knows....hence can't offer a response.

You still need to chill out and take a breather.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Whitehead;661728 said:


> I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa...
> 
> Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...


Pot Kettle Black

your looking for the Best Plow ATV, yet you dont give parameters to your plowing enviroment.

maybe a Pic of your plow area, Diveway and sidewalks combo of both are you doing lots of shuttling or plowing for 500 yards and turning around go back?
the only crappy pic I saw was of the ATV you posted one angle and blurred and thats it.
some of the other's are at dusk granted but there multiple angle's and if you've done some reading on this thread you'd know there's way more of those members ATV around this side of the forum

as far as your 400 2 stroker better have your shovel handy. 
Gen 1 Polaris are not what I''d call work horse machines, A great Thrill on the trail yes but to take the steady pounding of plowing?

not from what I have read.

look around hear Honda's and Cat's for the Most part and then 2000 or better for a Polaris
if that's your boat I don't know of 1 member with a Gen 1 Polaris wonder why that is?

sublime out


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are some pics as requested (not really) by hondarecon4435...
and if you dont think this pertains to the topic of this thread then, this is the best ATV

and sorry these pictures arent photoshopped so sheild youre eyes Whitehead

a pic of the back strobes










The strobe conrol box ( I think the picture illustrates the location pretty well)










A closeup on a strobe










front


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

the foglight switch is the one to the right of the key










very crowded batterie terminal


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitehead;661728 said:


> I see nothing but crappy pictures... I Clean up all my pictures with picassa...
> 
> Now can someone, ANYONE answer my questions...


Who pissed in your breakfast food??? ROTFFLMAO


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice pics Zack!!!!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea nice pics. looks like you are new to wiring but you did a pretty good job. just make sure everything is WATERPROOF because if it isnt the first time it gets wet it's done. also i dont know what you did to waterproof that control box but just make sure that the switches and everything cant get water in them also you may want to put a rubber boot over that toggle switch to make it waterproof. i know from experience that red switch you have on the pod isn't going to last you may want to replace it with a waterproof switch before you plow.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Here is a doctored pic that looked almost black to me...

Come on guy's and gal's...

don't give me lip service unless you do provide a disclaimer before you post is that you are a republican...
*


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;661881 said:


> yea nice pics. looks like you are new to wiring but you did a pretty good job. just make sure everything is WATERPROOF because if it isnt the first time it gets wet it's done. also i dont know what you did to waterproof that control box but just make sure that the switches and everything cant get water in them also you may want to put a rubber boot over that toggle switch to make it waterproof. i know from experience that red switch you have on the pod isn't going to last you may want to replace it with a waterproof switch before you plow.


I still got a little waterproofing to go but everything is fused and I'll take your advice on the rubber boot around the switch. nd I have a thick, even coating of liquid electrical tape on the backside of all my switches and on all connectors and exposed bits. I have given my ATV a full wash with the winch on and everything worked fine afterwards.... but Im gonna do some more waterproofing before I hitthe snow (which STILL hasnt come to friggin OHIO!)



Whitehead;661894 said:


> *Here is a doctored pic that looked almost black to me...
> 
> Come on guy's and gal's...
> 
> ...


Nice! thanks


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

don't know if you know this or not but the best two things for sealing elctrical stuff is heat shrink and silicone i would open that control box up and cover the whole circuit board in silicone


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitehead;661894 said:


> *Here is a doctored pic that looked almost black to me...
> 
> Come on guy's and gal's...
> 
> ...


Step away from the Photoshop buddy........that "touch-up" sucks big-time.

Clearly jacking the contrast and sharpness levels does NOT help illustrate the effects of an strobe light install.

Disclaimer: not a Republican.....I'm Canadian.tymusic


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Canadi (an)

Republic(an)

Hello...

You should look in the closet*


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

zack im athiest, but i have an idea? what if you mounted your toggle switch into the plastic cover on the plastic housing top by itself eliminating the black holder?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Im A Cheese Head, 

been to Lambeau Field with one on my head anyway's,

back in 2004 the start of the end of the Mike Sherman era in Green Bay.

the pack got owned by the Titan's in that game though I did watch ol # 4 throw a TD pass. The only time I some him play In person and the only time I have been to a regular season game in GB

sublime out.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't say what's best, but I'll chime in about my experience.
I have an 06 Polaris Sportsman 500 with a 48" Glacier II plow and a cheap ATV cab. I put about 400 miles on it last year plowing, without a single problem. 
Most of my plowing was through drifts anywhere from 6" to 3 or 4 feet deep. It wasn't fast, but it got the job done.
I'd definately recomend a bigger plow if you're doing anything other than sidewalks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;655541 said:


> I like Arctic Cat and Honda. Stay away from Yamaha I have had bad luck with them.


We have 2 yamaha's a 2000 bear tracker and an 01 wolverine, both have 10-15,000 miles on them. Had a pickup coil go bad on the wolverine which caused it to have no spark. That's the only problem we have ever had. Its not uncommon for them to sit for a couple of months then have 500 miles put on in a week. In the summer the wolverine gets probably 100 miles a week put on it just play riding in our field. 


mercer_me;656219 said:


> These ATVs are in quality order from best to worst JMO.
> 1. Arctic Cat
> 2. Honda
> 3. Suzuki
> ...


See post above. A few friends have had more problems with thier honda's then our yamaha's. My suzuki also has had more problems but its not a stock motor so I can't comment much.


skywagon;656877 said:


> Because you are a total idiot lol!!!!!!


Someone finally caught on. 


mercer_me;659948 said:


> We are talking about ATVs not mini trucks. We don't want to here about how great your mini truck JMO. If someone asks a question about a mini truck you can talk about it all day long.


Pack it Mercer. He wasn't peeing on your foot was he? He simple tossed in a little comment about an alternative machine. He didn't hurt anything, no progress was lost.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;661931 said:


> don't know if you know this or not but the best two things for sealing elctrical stuff is heat shrink and silicone i would open that control box up and cover the whole circuit board in silicone


Sounds like a good idea to me



IPLOWSNO;662037 said:


> zack im athiest, but i have an idea? what if you mounted your toggle switch into the plastic cover on the plastic housing top by itself eliminating the black holder?


I dunno, I kinda like having the swith out to the side, it doesnt get in the way of anything and I like the look of lots of guages/controls etc.... guage freak, I think, is the word



sublime68charge;662047 said:


> Im A Cheese Head,
> 
> been to Lambeau Field with one on my head anyway's,
> 
> ...


uuuhhh, where the fcuk did that come from????


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Zach;662925 said:


> uuhhh, where the fcuk did that come from????


the 3 previous post had deviated off topic cause of the spouting off about answering the Best ATV question for which there is none that's the best only opion's of what is better.

with Canadian''s, but not Republican's and Athiest all naming what they are,

I thought I just keep this thread going right off the tracks.

and to be a Cheese head means to have been at Lambeau Field with one on your head.

Ok I'll step out now and maybe this will get back on track,

Best ATV

Honda's of course,
Not great at any 1 thing but good at many things and will always start.

or what ever you like.

sublime out.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

okee dokey then


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark13;662135 said:


> We have 2 yamaha's a 2000 bear tracker and an 01 wolverine, both have 10-15,000 miles on them. Had a pickup coil go bad on the wolverine which caused it to have no spark. That's the only problem we have ever had. Its not uncommon for them to sit for a couple of months then have 500 miles put on in a week. In the summer the wolverine gets probably 100 miles a week put on it just play riding in our field.


I have had 2 Yamahas and I had probablems with both of them. And I didn't beat on them at all. Both had trani and brake probablems.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought a polaris sportsman 500 H.O. last year and basically have used it for nothing but plowing and I am very happy with it....very comfortable and powerful...I plow 15 accounts with it every storm I was able to get a cc plow, warn winch and the quad for $6100 otd...But everyone has their opinion, hondas are expensive....just got with the most dealer support


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i chanced my mind theyre all junk when theyre broke or stuck lol


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663375 said:


> theyre all junk when theyre broke or stuck


TRUE that!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663375 said:


> i chanced my mind theyre all junk when theyre broke or stuck lol


Looks like you got the Caddie too close to the ditch!! ROTFFLMAOussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663375 said:


> theyre all junk when theyre broke or stuck lol


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Is someone a pro when that happens...*


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sonny every thing i do turns out professional except my typin. i took shop in school not typin lol.

i had a rear flat tire and that kinda is worthless backin up lol. i was almost done when it happened. 

oh well i need some new tires they only last so long.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

did you guys catch my windshield wiper lol look in the cab, haha i know im a ******* macguyver


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Id go with polaris because of the comfort and the on-demand 4x4. The only problem i have had with polaris and i know some of my buddys have had is that we need to replace CV's in the rear. 400 bucks a side but thats the only issue. other than that its a rock.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

My wife and I both bought Poaris'. I've got the mv7 and it is known around town as "THE TANK" It weighs about as much as one and it pulls like one too. Our experience has been that the polaris' are good workers.... they run well and don't over heat. Oh and they're hasn't been any work done other than oil changes but the mv7 is in need of brake pads now. We also have a honda rincon, same model that my brother has and they both are great trail rigs but not much of a work horse because the will get hot (temp light comes on) if you work them hard for more than a few minutes. I do like the honda but I will turn to the mv7 every time I have work to do.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

now i don't know about the mv7 but any honda can handle more work than a regular polaris any day. they may not have all the fancy gizmos other brands have but they sure can take a beatin and keep on going. there is deffinately something wrong with your rincon if it overheats with a couple minutes of work. also the rincon is the biggest displacement honda but it lacks a solid rear axle for heavy loads and has high gearing.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

there is no obvious answer. but ill tell you this. iv been around atv's my whole life. worked at dealerships. if i were to own a utility for pleasure it would be a can am. this is why. they are technology leaders. the outlander 800 will outrun any utility quad out there. their suspension is to notch with no a-arms. inboard brakes are a plus. spar frame technology which means that the lowest oint on the atv is about 5 inches wide and makes it alot easier to not bottam out. there are other but if you go to canam.com and watch some of the videos it will proove my point. but honestly if i were going to plow and work with one it would be a toss up between can am and polaris. polaris in my opinion has the best 4wd out there. when you flip the switch you know that all 4 wheels are locked no matter what and that to me is important. they also have controllable power where the can am is like a raped ape and just wants to go which is fine for just riding but for work is a different story. also the sportsman 500 has been around forever and you cannot kill these motors. in my opinion probably one of the most reliable motors on the market.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

hondarecon4435;698145 said:


> now i don't know about the mv7 but any honda can handle more work than a regular polaris any day. they may not have all the fancy gizmos other brands have but they sure can take a beatin and keep on going. there is deffinately something wrong with your rincon if it overheats with a couple minutes of work. also the rincon is the biggest displacement honda but it lacks a solid rear axle for heavy loads and has high gearing.


I'm guessing your idea of work and mine must be two very different things. I don't concider plowing 3" of snow work, not that you do. Hook up to a disk or a drag that is heavy enough that you need someone to sit on the front rack so yo can steer and then work up that food plot out there in the swamp.So to plow a few inches of snow for five minutes isn't work. When you work the machine so hard that you have to swap out operaters because it is wearing them out...that's work. Now I have nothing against any honda but it's not the machine of choice if you plan to work LIKE I DO (and if you in this thread inquiring about a machine to plow with then you want it to stand up and handle the job you have at hand. I am hard on most everything I own. I don't do it because I have no value of a dollar. I do it because I bought what I thought was the best and I demand results. I live on a small farm to I have plenty of oppertunities to test the abilities of most any machine around. My drive is about 1400 feet long and drifts that will get over 3 foot tall, so I know the value of having the right machine for the job.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

snowblowertruck;698537 said:


> I'm guessing your idea of work and mine must be two very different things. I don't concider plowing 3" of snow work, not that you do. Hook up to a disk or a drag that is heavy enough that you need someone to sit on the front rack so yo can steer and then work up that food plot out there in the swamp.So to plow a few inches of snow for five minutes isn't work. When you work the machine so hard that you have to swap out operaters because it is wearing them out...that's work. Now I have nothing against any honda but it's not the machine of choice if you plan to work LIKE I DO (and if you in this thread inquiring about a machine to plow with then you want it to stand up and handle the job you have at hand. I am hard on most everything I own. I don't do it because I have no value of a dollar. I do it because I bought what I thought was the best and I demand results. I live on a small farm to I have plenty of oppertunities to test the abilities of most any machine around. My drive is about 1400 feet long and drifts that will get over 3 foot tall, so I know the value of having the right machine for the job.


my idea of work isn't pushing allitle snow either trust me my rancher has been worked i will pull trailers with 2-4 tons of dirt on them alot throuought the summer where it is like you said you cannot steer because the front is lifting up. this is why a honda shines it has the solid rear axle and low gearing to get the heavy trailers moving and not squat down the back.however like i said the rincon is kind of hondas play bike not one of their best utilities.

the person above who mentioned can-am yes they do have all the new top of the line stuff but i have heard many things of the can-am frames breaking because they make them out the lightweight alloy, and im not talking about a few people but many people had their frame bend or crack. also for the work i do why would i care how fast something goes im not going to be trying to move trailers at 100mph.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I agreee about the speed 100%. If you want speed, go buy a sport quad. Really who's gonna be plowing snow, towing a trailer or anything else related to work at speeds over 30? I'll be the first to admit my machine is not even close to keeping up with the other large 4x4 atv's when it comes to speed. But I didn't buy it for speed. And I sure as heck didn't buy it for it's looks either because to be honest... it's pretty dang ugly...olive drab...really? But it is what I need and that's durability. This things weighs 992 DRY!!!! No gas, no gear, no plow, and NO OPERATOR! So it already has a good advantage when it come to pulling and pushing. It's not worth a crap at the mud bogs, but that's not what I bought it for. My advice to anyone looking to buy anything would be to find some friends that have an item similar to what you want and test it out how you plan to use it. Use some good judgement when using other peoples stuff (you break it you fix it!! and you don't make your friends mad because you're misusing their equipment). Test out everything you can and then you can be the judge as to what you think will be the best for you. My mv7 is a GREAT workhorse, but I will leave it on the farm and ride the Rincon out trail riding. 
And that's MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

guys what i meant when i said can am is the fastest i really just meant they really had some balls. while some of you may just use your atv's for work i think alot of people choose atvs for both pleasure trail riding and working and in that case i would have to choose the can-am or the sportsman. i realize this kind of thread can never be settled its all a matter of preferance. but do realalize some motors such as the sportsman 500 have been tryed and true as compared to other models which may not have been put through the same abuse for over 15 years


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hotshotgoal30;699087 said:


> guys what i meant when i said can am is the fastest i really just meant they really had some balls. while some of you may just use your atv's for work i think alot of people choose atvs for both pleasure trail riding and working and in that case i would have to choose the can-am or the sportsman. i realize this kind of thread can never be settled its all a matter of preferance. but do realalize some motors such as the sportsman 500 have been tryed and true as compared to other models which may not have been put through the same abuse for over 15 years


You don't think a thread like this can not be settled, just start one on what brand oil do I use, they will really come out of the woods!!!! LOL


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

Well that's the great thing about being an AMERICAN. If some one doesn't your opinion.... well... too bad, deal with it. As long as the owner is happy with their machine, nobody elses 2 CENTS matters.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

snowblowertruck;697904 said:


> My wife and I both bought Poaris'. I've got the mv7 and it is known around town as "THE TANK" It weighs about as much as one and it pulls like one too. Our experience has been that the polaris' are good workers.... they run well and don't over heat. Oh and they're hasn't been any work done other than oil changes but the mv7 is in need of brake pads now. We also have a honda rincon, same model that my brother has and they both are great trail rigs but not much of a work horse because the will get hot (temp light comes on) if you work them hard for more than a few minutes. I do like the honda but I will turn to the mv7 every time I have work to do.


That is kind of weird, usually its the honda that doesnt have overheating problems and the polaris's that do. Not cutting them up, i still love both. Personally if I was gonna be plowing with an atv id want to buy an MV8 which is your mv7 but 800cc, just because honda or any other manufacterer, while they make tough atvs, none of them are just anywhere near as heavy as the mv8, or even a stock sportsman has 150lbs on most atvs. Belts are an opinion issue personally I think their good for plowing just because of speed, you can go fast in reverse just by pressing reverse override, unlike our honda that only goes 12km/h in reverse screaming at full power. Having said that they wear out faster than the gear drive trans in hondas.

Having said that the mv8 would be my choice for plowing, dont think for a second that Id rule out hondas as work machines. Hell no. Our 2001 foreman 450 ES has just over 3500km on it, which doesnt sound like much, but if you know how many hours can clock up on atvs running slow speeds or idling etc, youd understand how much of a beating this is. Our honda gets treated like the ***** basically. Everytime the engine runs, its pretty much either carrying 600lb of feed on the racks (a tad over the rated 66lb front rack and 133lb rear ratings) or towing 2000+lb of hay in a 1000lb trailer so around 3000 or more, or some combination of both. It is holding up fine. And I forgot to mention pounding the sh*t out of it on trails too.

One thing I will warn anybody looking at hondas though is dont buy the ES. We havent had horrible luck with it, and if you get stuck in gear you can usually rock your way into neutral, but i did have a problem the other day where i couldnt go into reverse. I eventually fixed it by wiggling a wire that lookd like it went down into the transmission, ovbiously some reverse sensor wire, and it worked, but personally my advice would be to get the standard S model. And if you buy a honda, know before you do that they dont ride that nice, or go that fast either. I dont have a plow for the honda, but if I did, id be piling weight on the racks for traction because at 605lb or whatever, they really just arent that heavy. One thing that I could also see being useful for plowing with a honda would be a front differential locker, because the system on hondas is just useless.

heres a few pics of our foreman
















and just for a giggle heres a picture of my freinds sportsman stuck in the ruts in my mudhole.








Another recomendation if you buy a sportsman, buy a heavy winch.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i absolutly agree that honda by far has the best reputation of lasting forever and taking abuse. i dont think anyone can argue that. but it just seems they lack technology. i mean up untill a couple years ago maybe even still now they were using drum brakes. drum brakes! are you kidding me those suck! and they just recently came out with independant rear suspension. most of there machines were a solid axle and the four wheel drive was always 3 wheel drive no locker. thats where i love the sportdsman. best 4x4 on the market as far as im concerned and not other company can touch it. sportsmans did have the best suspension untill outlander came along and they have a decent 4x4 system with the visco lok but i prefer knowing that all 4 are churning when i flip that switch with the sportsman. but like i said its all matter of preferance. and if your looking for flat out work machine with long durability i think sportsman 500 or honda because of the motors and a can -am. also consider that can-am gives you a 3 year warranty from the factory


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes honda does still use DRUM brakes and that is the only thing that i don't like about them. honda could have put IRS on a long time ago but the point with a solid axle is it doesn't squat like IRS does so you can put alot more weight on the back and still have control of the atv. honda does not keep up with all the new technology but i will take the reliability over technology any day knowing i don't have to worry whether my atv is gonna break or not.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know why you need to scroll sideways to read these posts lately???


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

skywagon;699947 said:


> Does anyone know why you need to scroll sideways to read these posts lately???


One or two of the pics are to big, that's what is causing it, 640x480 makes for a better size forum picture.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's my little plow truck, lol! I'm just waiting for the plow to be delivered.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Chief, Nice truck, you will be happy with its plow capabilities!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

x 2 cheif, youll need an acre to turn that sucker around lol 
i like your choice in tires and rims, 
and its red, thats cool as hell any doors?
nerf bars are cool too.
friggen sunroofs you gotta be kiddin lol,
save up for some tracks,
can you imagine finding that in a barn in the future. 
nice job


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL! It actually turns pretty well I was surprised myself the first time I took it for a trail ride. I've also added power steering which helps ALOT. The company that makes the cab enclosure just recently came out with doors for it so that's on my list. I'm hoping if it ever snows here I'll make enough cash to buy some. We've got a few sub divisions on town with lots of driveways and to my knowledge nobody has an ATV or UTV that plows them, I've got my fingers crossed that I get a bunch of'em LOL!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

letter it up, did you have strobes on back? very nice


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to make some bed rails with my cell number on it. The lights on the back of the cab are backup lights and a brake light. I've got a 2" receiver hitch on the back I thought about making a pole that'll fit in there for the light to go on, easy on and easy off.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Chief.
WOW . I like.
What about tunes, and does it have air/Heat.

What does that kind of unit take out of the wallet. Did you have to stand on the street corner ver long to buy that Hot Rod Lincoln.

How about a bed for them long nights out on the town*


----------

